# Rocky Mountain Cirrus überholen



## Zaskar1977 (22. April 2021)

Guten Tag!
Mein Cirrus benötigt nen neuen Anstrich. Es sieht so aus, als löst sich die obere Schicht. Nun steht der Rahmen mittlerweile ohne Anbauteilen da, so wie ihn Rocky Mountain vor gut 30 Jahren ins Leben rief.
Eigentlich wollte ich schon mit jemandem Kontakt aufnehmen, der das Glasperlverfahren anwendet. Mittlerweile wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. Durch die Glasperlen würde Material verloren gehen. Nusschalen, chemisch, Trockeneis,... Oder einfach so lassen, da original. 
Da hier ja einige erfolgreich waren, meine Frage in die Runde. Wie habt ihr es gemacht, oder machen lassen?


----------



## Ben-HD (22. April 2021)

Chemisch entlacken bei http://entlacken.com/leistungen.php oder einem vergleichbaren Anbieter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1977 (22. April 2021)

Danke dir!


----------



## Ben-HD (22. April 2021)

Zaskar1977 schrieb:


> Danke dir!


Hier hab ich mein Nomad und mein Alu Bronson entlacken lassen:








						Felgen und Metallveredelung - 2Gloss GmbH Düsseldorf
					

Felgenveredelung, Metallveredelung, Hochglanzverdichten. 2Gloss GmbH Felgenspezialist aus Düsseldorf. Polieren, entlacken, veredeln.




					www.2gloss.de


----------



## Zaskar1977 (22. April 2021)

Super! Ich schaue mal, ob ich eine Firma in meiner Nähe finde.


----------



## Ben-HD (22. April 2021)

Falls nicht, ich hab es bei beiden über den Postweg gemacht. Hat gut geklappt. Aber lokal ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Zaskar1977 (22. April 2021)

Ich bin grad mal auf der Seite von Götz Pulverbeschichtung.


----------



## bestmove (6. Mai 2021)

Hier wäre auch noch eine gute Adresse: https://www.bike-colours.de/


----------

